# New Template - New Post Search



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm using a screen shot from the other forum, it will work the same for this site. If you click on the "Search" button at the top of the page, a pull down box appears and you will see the "New Post" button. Just click on the "New Post link and this will allow you see the latest post that have been made. There is also a "Todays Post" button as well, so you can view all the new post for the day.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds good JS. Thanks.


----------

